# ssh

## fuzz

when I restart my computer from the ssh client I can't relogin after I know it had time to restart linux at home

----------

## Jeevz

Did you remember to have sshd start up automatically upon booting?

----------

## fuzz

yea I called home and had my roommate check it out the ip addr changed and then I tryed that out, that didn't work, oh well I see what I can do when I get home tonight

----------

## fuzz

Just figured out why it's not working go to https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=1506 if you can help with my dhcpcd problem

----------

